# Wie transportiert man(n) am besten Bier!?!?!?



## DER SCHWERE (21 Apr. 2011)

Die Bandscheiben der Wirbelsäule sind im Lauf des Lebens enormen Belastungen ausgesetzt: So muss z.B. eine einzelne Bandscheibe beim Heben einer Bierkiste einem Druck von 23 bar standhalten (zum Vergleich: In einem Pkw-Reifen herrscht ein durchschnittlicher Druck von 2 bar). Kein Wunder also, dass die Bandscheibe mit der Zeit degenerativen Veränderungen unterliegt: Sie verliert Wasser, schrumpft und reißt schließlich ein, was äußerst schmerzhaft sein kann.


Also immer drauf achten , das die frau 2!! (links und rechts!!) Kisten schleppt 

folgendes Bild soll ein negativ Beispiel zeigen





Mann klug- entlastest Bandscheibe durch tragen eines den medizinischen Ansprüchen gerechtwerdendes Six-Packs! (auch einseitiges Tragen keine gesundheitschädigende Wirkung zu erwarten, außerdem ausbalancierende Wirkung durch belastung anderseits durch negativ belastete weibliche Person!
Frau-unklug..nicht nur einseitiges Tragen, auch im Falle eine zu starken wirkung der Erdanziehungskraft würde sie als Folgeschaden das Six-Pack des Mannes zerstören, was zu sozialen Unruhen führen kann!:angry: Also lieber freihändig laufen und beser (2 Kisten!!) ausbalancieren!!!! Mann kann einzig zu gute halten, das die geringere Entfernung der kleineren weiblichen Person einen positiveren Einfluß der Gravitation zur Folge hat, also bei einen Niedergang die Folgeschäden der Frau und des kostbaren Bieres weniger Sachschäden zur Folge haben.... 


​


----------



## Storm_Animal (21 Apr. 2011)

Einfach nur geil, bei denen ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## Crash (22 Apr. 2011)

rofl3 :thumbup::thumbup: Klasse


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2011)

...so ist's richtig !!!:thumbup:


----------



## SiriusBlak (4 Apr. 2013)

She's probably stronger than he is!....and drinks more!



Sirius-ly


----------

